# Quai D'Orsay (Cuba) Coronas Claro Cigar Review - these are rubbish



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i cannot understand the rating and reviews given to this cigar.these are like large cigarettes and anyone who judges a cuban by these is being seri...

Read the full review here: Quai D'Orsay (Cuba) Coronas Claro Cigar Review - these are rubbish


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

joncaputo said:


> i cannot understand the rating and reviews given to this cigar.these are like large cigarettes and anyone who judges a cuban by these is being seri...
> 
> Read the full review here: Quai D'Orsay (Cuba) Coronas Claro Cigar Review - these are rubbish


Just send them to me


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

How sure are you that you got the real thing? There are so many fake Cubans out there that I have given up trying to get real ones for now.


----------

